# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  (سلطنة عمان) لائحة الجزاءات

## سالي جمعة

*لائحة الجزاءات

البلد* *سلطنة عمان* *رقم النص* *ب م 12/5/1978* *النوع** لائحة* *تاريخ م**1/7/1978 
* *تاريخ هـ* *لا يوجد* *عنوان النص* *بشـان لائحة  الجزاءات* 

*استناد*

*تنفيذا لاحكام المادة  2-09ر1(و) * من القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974 .
قرر مجلس المحافظين ما يلي  : 

* مادة  14  (ز) من القانون المصرفي 114/2000*
 *الاهداف* *المادة  1**الاحكام التي تضمنتها هذه اللائحة تشمل الجزاءات التي يمكن توقيعها على البنك المرخص في حالة عدم امتثاله لتوجيهات وانظمة البنك المركزي او عند مخالفته لاحكام القانون المصرفي او اللوائح التي يصدرها البنك المركزي تنفيذا لاحكام القانون المصرفي المشار اليه .*
 *الجزاءات* *المادة  2**يجوز حسب اختيار البنك المركزي فرض كل او اي من الجزاءات التالية وذلك عندما تحدث احدى المخالفات ممن ورد ذكرها في البند اولا من هذه اللائحة : 
ا ) سحب رخصة البنك المرخص واي فرع او  جميع فروع ذلك البنك داخل او خارج السلطنة . 
ب) وقف عمليات البنك المرخص وكذا  اي فرع او جميع فروع البنك داخل او خارج السلطنة . 
ج) فرض رسم كعقوبة على البنك المرخص لا تزيد قيمتها عن قيمة رسم الترخيص السنوي لهذا البنك او للفرع المخالف ويحصل هذا الرسم عن كل يوم عمل خلال المدة التي تستمر فيها اي من المخالفات المذكورة في البند اولا وذلك عندما يقرر البنك المركزي قيام تلك المخالفة . 
د)  حرمان البنك المرخص من التسهيلات الائتمانية التي يقدمها البنك المركزي للبنوك  المرخصة .*
 *توقيع  الجزاءات* *المادة  3**قبل فرض الجزاءات المنصوص عنها في البند الثاني من هذه اللائحة يجوز للبنك المركزي ان يشعر البنك المخالف بوقوع المخالفة وان يعطيه فرصة لازالة المخالفة .*

----------

